# Charter/Rental Agreements



## jringles (Mar 24, 2000)

I''m looking for charter or rental agreements to review in order to compose my own. If you have a soft copy to share, please send as an attachment to: [email protected] 

I''m occasionally chartering my Irwin 43'' with Captain and Chef between Tarpon Springs and Clearwater, Florida.

.........jim


----------

